
Consider deprecating Bower. (#2298) - schneidmaster
https://github.com/bower/bower/issues/2298
======
schneidmaster
IMO, there is no reason to deprecate bower. It's fine for many use cases,
probably more friendly to younger programmers (despite being a clear step up
from manually downloading vendor files into a project), and one of the biggest
benefits of open source is that we can have multiple distinct solutions to a
given problem. People can vote with their feet; there's no reason to deprecate
a perfectly functional project just because an alternative is presently more
popular. It's also very useful for asset systems that need prebuilt source
files but want to handle concatenation and minification themselves, such as
Rails. I've encountered a not-insignificant number of npm packages that don't
even include built + babel-ified assets because they assume that if you're
using npm you'll do it yourself.

That said, I was interested to see that sheerun (one of bower's top
contributors) reopened the issue because he partially agrees. I'm curious to
see if he returns and posts more of his thoughts.

------
ColCh
Npm 3 has a bug installing dependencies, when one dep is from devDependencies
and dependencies (lodash). This forced me to move all dependencies into one
"dependencies" section.

This is a long living bug since first release of npm 3, and it's not fixed
today.

No, thanks, npm, I will continue to use bower in 2016.

~~~
pitaj
Can you explain a little more? I'm not sure exactly what you're saying. Is it
the same dep in both sections?

